# Grauezelle - Das härteste Rätsel im Internet



## Drystan (20. März 2008)

http://www.grauezelle.net/

Viel Spass beim rätseln


LEVEL 45 bin ich, aber ich komm net weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magst du Sprichwörter?

            Ja!

         Schön
       Das ist ja, wie die ... ?
.................. Ja, die Quadratuhr des Kreises! Aber das ist nicht das was hier gemacht haben...


Im Moment bin ich hier, habe schon ein paar Tipps zu dem Level bekommen...aber ich komm einfach nicht darauf...

Tipps:
Man soll auf den Inhalt achten
Man soll ein Phänomen herauskriegen
Man soll sich nur den Satz "...Ja, die Quadratuhr des Kreises!" angucken


----------



## Pomela (20. März 2008)

Ich kenne das Spiel nicht, habe jetzt auch keine Zeit es mir anzusehen, aber ganz spontan fällt mir auf, dass "Quadtratuhr" wohl absichtlich falsch geschrieben wurde, wenn das denn so wirklich geschrieben wurde... Eine Quadratur des Kreises 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Übrigen ergibt das Googeln nach "Quadratuhr" ein paar interessante Threads, in denen die Lösungen dieses Spiels angeprochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drystan (20. März 2008)

Ok danke Pomela, habs gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse langsam die Zahl 45...^^

EDIT: LEVEL 46 ist ja noch schlimmer...


You should have learned now... but maybe change some things^^ 

Ich soll da eine  .wav Datei finden, aber ich find sie net...
Ich werde mal eine Pause einlegen.

@Yozoshura: Das ist ein Brettspiel, sogar ein sehr bekanntes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. März 2008)

Hab gerade damit angefangen und bin schon bei lvl 3 am studieren was es sein könnte xD 
Die Fragenstellung ist irgendwie komisch...


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

Das ist doch die mit dem Bauer oder?  Lösung: 



Spoiler



Schach



Wasn die Lösung für Frage 5?


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Ich blick den verfluchten Dreck hier nicht:

Eine Frau sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Ich werde Dir eine Frage stellen, auf die es eine eindeutig richtige Antwort gibt - entweder ja oder nein -, aber es wird Dir nicht möglich sein, meine Frage wahr zu beantworten. Möglicherweise wirst du die richtige Antwort kennen, aber du wirst sie mir nicht geben können." Um welche Frage handelt es sich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte Tips!


Edit: was war 5?

Edit2: So ein Dreck: "Wirst du diese Frage mit nein antworten?" xD

Hat jemand die Lösung für die Frage mit den Städten? Ich weiß nicht mal über was ich da jetzt nachdenken soll xD
Ich weiß nur, dass da paar Politiker herkommen, aber was soll das damit zu tun haben?

Köln
Fürth
Ebingen
Lübeck
Hamburg
Ludwigshafen
Mossenberg
Hamburg


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wasn die Lösung für Frage 5?





Spoiler



APPCFTVDI - immer ein Buchstabe weiter im Alphabet (Cäsar-Verschlüsselung), so wird "Z" zu "A" und "O" zu "P".


----------



## Ennia (20. März 2008)

Die Lösung von Frage 8:

ich werde keine lösungen weitersagen

nimmt sich das denn keiner zu herzen?


----------



## Kindgenius (20. März 2008)

Ennia:

Tipp mal bei Google die Fragen exakt so ein und du wirst staunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> APPCFTVDI - immer ein Buchstabe weiter im Alphabet (Cäsar-Verschlüsselung), so wird "Z" zu "A" und "O" zu "P".


Also bei mir gings da um Fussball und 22 Mannschaften


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

Köln
Fürth
Ebingen
Lübeck
Hamburg
Ludwigshafen
Mossenberg
Hamburg

was haben die gemeinsam? oO


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Also bei mir gings da um Fussball und 22 Mannschaften



Dann habe ich anscheinend etwas verwechselt. Die Antwort auf die Fussball-Frage:



Spoiler



22, da wenn alle immer unentschieden spielen verliert keiner


----------



## tschilpi (20. März 2008)

lvl 14: ich weiss wies geht, ich soll auf den text nicht auf das bild achten. das ergibt dann folgende lösung: Level 14, das ist die lösung.

ja und ich geb alles ein.. den ganzen text, lvl 14, 14, nix geht. was soll das denn jetzt?

edit: geschafft, hoppla da hab ich z uweit gedacht, hehe


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

tschilpi schrieb:


> lvl 14: ich weiss wies geht, ich soll auf den text nicht auf das bild achten. das ergibt dann folgende lösung: Level 14, das ist die lösung.
> 
> ja und ich geb alles ein.. den ganzen text, lvl 14, 14, nix geht. was soll das denn jetzt?
> 
> edit: geschafft, hoppla da hab ich z uweit gedacht, hehe


genau da hänge ich auch


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> genau da hänge ich auch



Ich auch...

Hab auch schon alles mögliche Versucht, aber nichts wollte passen.


----------



## chopi (20. März 2008)

betont mal des satz anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder stellt ihn um


----------



## Incontemtio (20. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> betont mal des satz anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wurde mir jetzt schon in insgesamt drei verschiedenen Foren gesagt...aber ich komm schon noch darauf.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> betont mal des satz anders
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hää?


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Bin ich zu dumm oder blick ich Level 2 einfach nur nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bin ich zu dumm oder blick ich Level 2 einfach nur nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


was warn das nochmal?


----------



## K0l0ss (20. März 2008)

Zwei Zeiger liegen übereinander, wieviele Minuten brauchen sie ca. bis sie danach wieder übereinanderliegen?

Edit: Habs.


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

denk dran dass sich beide zeiger bewegen

edith hat grad gemerkt wie fuckin easy lvl 14 is xD


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. März 2008)

Also falls die hälfte hier an frage 14 hängt...
"Thermoplast ist die nächste Lösung", "Obstkuchen ist die nächste Lösung", "Das ist die nächste Lösung"


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Level 15....oha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....keine Ahnung, wie ich daran gehen soll...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Level 15....oha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


bin ich auch grad. dachte zuerst das sind iwie geographische koordinaten und das soll ne stadt sein aber da fehlen ja so angaben wie nördliche breite und östliche länge


----------



## chopi (21. März 2008)

Spoiler



riesentrolli,hast richtig gedacht,einfach bei google maps eingeben


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Dadran dachte ich auch schon...aber das ergibt doch keinen Sinn?!

Edit: Habs. Bin Level 16.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Level 20...und....kein Plan...

Edit: Selbstunterhaltung...Wayne...wenn ich es aufschreibe, dass ich nicht weiterkomm komm ich immer weiter. Löl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Edit: Selbstunterhaltung...Wayne...wenn ich es aufschreibe, dass ich nicht weiterkomm komm ich immer weiter. Löl.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muss ich auch mal versuchen.

Lvl 50, MC Hums? Wein? Hä? Ich hab keinen blassen Schimmer was die von mir wollen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

hat wer n tipp was das soll?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> hat wer n tipp was das soll?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau da bin ich auch...und keine Ahnung...da sitz ich schon die ganze Zeit...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

Du bist wohl kein Trekkie.

(Ja, das war ein Tipp^^)


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du bist wohl kein Trekkie.
> 
> (Ja, das war ein Tipp^^)



Hm...ich auf keinen Fall...und ich werd mich wahrscheinlich zu dumm anstellen, um den Tipp zu bemerken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Du bist wohl kein Trekkie.
> 
> (Ja, das war ein Tipp^^)


danke habs
wer kommt denn auf sowas??? -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> danke habs
> wer kommt denn auf sowas??? -.-



Klasse...ich komm immer noch nicht drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

können halt nich alle menschen lesen


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Ich bin echt zu blöd. Ich komm einfach nicht drauf. Google bringt auch nix.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

mir hats wiki verraten

und ich häng beim nächsten. verdammtes logisch denken -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und auch ich schaff LEvel 24. Nun häng ich auch an 25.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Eine Nacht drüber geschlafen und auch ich schaff LEvel 24. Nun häng ich auch an 25.


me²


Spoiler



aber ich bin schon so weit zu wissen, dass nich nach namen gefragt is, denn es heißt "2 Lügen" und nicht "2 lügen" also müssten ja die aussagen rein. ich hab aber ka welche


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Jap. Das fand ich auch komisch. Nur was kommt rein...


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Kann mir irgendjemand einen Tipp zu Level 21 geben? Die Level davor gingen alle aber da weiß ich gerade echt nicht weiter...


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Spoiler



Mathematisch angehen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

was warn lvl 21 noch mal?


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was warn lvl 21 noch mal?



Eine Schüssel mit 1 ausstreichen und die Masse 7 gut geknetet in die Schüssel geben. Bei 270° wahlweise drei oder eine Stunde backen!

Meine Vermutung dazu: 1 und 7 sind 8. Aber wie "backe" ich acht drei oder eine Stunde lang?


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Jeah...Level 26.

Du musst halt gucken...1 oder 3. Daraus lässt sich ein Bruch bilden.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jeah...Level 26.
> 
> Du musst halt gucken...1 oder 3. Daraus lässt sich ein Bruch bilden.


toll häng immer noch bei 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Guck dir mal genau die Aussage von Jaqueline an.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

ich glaub mir fehlt plötzlich n brett vorm kopp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

Also ich muss sagen das Rätsel macht wirklich etwas süchtig. Obwohl ich ohne die Tipps aus dem dortigen Forum total aufgeschmissen wäre.

So, muss wieder Antworten eintippen.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Hasts jetzt, Trolli?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und 27 ist mal...komisch...


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hasts jetzt, Trolli?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja hab ich. hat ja lang genug gedauert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Spoiler



27 muss ja was mit lotto zu tun haben. aber was bitte schön??


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. März 2008)

Nein, hat es nicht^^


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Nein, hat es nicht^^


verdammt


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 27 muss ja was mit lotto zu tun haben. aber was bitte schön??





Der Inhalt schon. Aber nicht das Rätsel und seine Lösung. Les es einmal laut und achte auf die Textart.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

grml deutsch is eins meiner schlechtesten fächer. hab die lösung aber trotzdem iwo in meinem hirn unter "formales unwichtiges gedöns" gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. März 2008)

Lvl 11 need help, ist des bei mir buggy, im I-net stehn die Loesungen die ich "copy und paste" und der meint immer das waere falsch.
Frage:Man nehme zweimal den Stoff der Kohle
dazu 6mal den Stoff des Wassers 

und dazu noch einmal den sauersten Stoff


und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> grml deutsch is eins meiner schlechtesten fächer. hab die lösung aber trotzdem iwo in meinem hirn unter "formales unwichtiges gedöns" gefunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber du weißt, wass es für eine Textart ist, oder?

Edit: Silenzz. Die Lösung ist halt ein anderer Name des Stoffes, den die Summenformel ergibt.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Aber du weißt, wass es für eine Textart ist, oder?
> 
> Edit: Silenzz. Die Lösung ist halt ein anderer Name des Stoffes, den die Summenformel ergibt.


jup weiß ich hab die lösung ja auch wie ich geschrieben hab gefunden.


----------



## Alpax (21. März 2008)

Stoff der Kohle = Kohlenstoff = C
Stoff des Wassers = Wasserstoff = H
Der sauerste Stoff = Sauerstoff = O

so

2x Kohlenstoff = C2
6x Wasserstoff = H6
und einmal Sauerstoff = O

=== C2H60 ===

das ist die Chemische Formel für

--> google


Aber 12 Ahn ich gaaaaaarnet


----------



## Drystan (21. März 2008)

Grml...
hänge schon seit 4 Tagen an Level 46 und komme einfach nicht weiter...ich weiss, dass ich da eine .wav Datei finden soll, aber wo ist die...?

könnt mir auch die Lösung per PN sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

Ich häng auf Level 28 und weiß einfach nichts mit dem Bild anzufangen.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

der text der über dem bild steht is ne verdammt große hilfe


----------



## K0l0ss (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> der text der über dem bild steht is ne verdammt große hilfe



Bei mir steht nur was unterm Bild.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nur was unterm Bild.



Lesen lernen. ;-)


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bei mir steht nur was unterm Bild.


war lvl 28 nich dieses csi disco blubb ding?


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Level 28.


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

aso des


Spoiler



schraub vllt ma an der helligkeit von deinem monitor


----------



## Slit of Arthas (22. März 2008)

Hat jemand nen Tip für die 23? Ich hab nicht den blassesten aller Schimmer...


----------



## Pomela (22. März 2008)

Drystan schrieb:


> Grml...
> hänge schon seit 4 Tagen an Level 46 und komme einfach nicht weiter...ich weiss, dass ich da eine .wav Datei finden soll, aber wo ist die...?
> 
> könnt mir auch die Lösung per PN sagen
> ...



Du hast da Punkte und Striche.. erinnert dich das nicht an etwas? pieppiep piep pieppiep ?
Googel nach einem Übersetzer und wandle die Übersetzung in eine URL um. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du Glück hast, dann kennst du das, falls du es nicht kennst, dann bemühe googel mit dem, was du erkennst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (22. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Eine Schüssel mit 1 ausstreichen und die Masse 7 gut geknetet in die Schüssel geben. Bei 270° wahlweise drei oder eine Stunde backen!
> 
> Meine Vermutung dazu: 1 und 7 sind 8. Aber wie "backe" ich acht drei oder eine Stunde lang?



nicht wirklich backen... du musst es nur gebacken bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Achte darauf, dass 270° nicht nur eine Temperatur sein kann...


----------



## Pomela (22. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich häng auf Level 28 und weiß einfach nichts mit dem Bild anzufangen.



Du solltest dir den Rotwein mal etwas genauer betrachten...


----------



## Incontemtio (22. März 2008)

Ich hänge jetzt an Level 34. Mir ist schon klar was die drei Wörter bedeuten und das Prinzip dahinter aber an der Lösung hapert es noch.


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

So. Bin jetzt auch bei Level 29. Mal schaun was auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## Snowrain (22. März 2008)

http://deathball.net/notpron/levelone.htm

das ist das schwerste rätsel im i-net


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

Kann mir jemand bei Level 29 helfen? Ich häng da einfach fest.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (22. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bei Level 29 helfen? Ich häng da einfach fest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist auch nur mit Vorwissen zu schaffen. Sagt dir rot(hier kommt eine Zahl hin) etwas?


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

Ja, ich hab bei Wiki nach rot13, dieser Verschlüsselung gesucht. Man muss das wohl in rot21 umwandeln...


----------



## Pomela (22. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab bei Wiki nach rot13, dieser Verschlüsselung gesucht. Man muss das wohl in rot21 umwandeln...



korrekt


----------



## Pomela (22. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Ich hänge jetzt an Level 34. Mir ist schon klar was die drei Wörter bedeuten und das Prinzip dahinter aber an der Lösung hapert es noch.



Wenn du weisst, was diese drei Wörter bedeuten, dann weisst du auch, wo man sie benutzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (22. März 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Wenn du weisst, was diese drei Wörter bedeuten, dann weisst du auch, wo man sie benutzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab es hab mich viel zu sehr am der dritten .... fest gebissen. Jetzt bin ich bei Level 36 aber das schaff ich schon noch...


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

Bei Level 29...aber welches Wort muss ich mit rot21 umwandeln?


----------



## riesentrolli (22. März 2008)

in dem text fällt ja ein wort besonders auf....


----------



## K0l0ss (22. März 2008)

Ja...BMBF am Ende, weil es kurrsiv gedruckt ist, oder welches meint ihr? Und beo rot21 ist die erste Buchstaben kette von a-u und die darunter von v-p oder?

Ich hab schon viele Wörter ausprobiert, aber ohne Erfolg. Ich muss erstmal wissen, ob mein Code richtig ist.

a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u
v w x y z u a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p

Ist mein Code. Würd ich jetzt Vogel kodieren wollen, würde ja Ajbzg rauskommen, weil v ja in a kodiert wird, oder? Oder liegt da mein Fehler?


----------



## Pomela (23. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Bei Level 29...aber welches Wort muss ich mit rot21 umwandeln?



Bedenke, das _Wort_ musst du mit der Methode _ent_schlüsseln, denn verschlüsselt ist es schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Alphabet hat 26 Buchstaben, auch wenn man sie regelmäßig verschiebt...


----------



## K0l0ss (23. März 2008)

Kann mir jemand mal sagen, wie rot21 denn nun aussieht? Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal, ob meine Verschiebung richtig ist.


----------



## Pomela (23. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mal sagen, wie rot21 denn nun aussieht? Ich weiß ja noch nichtmal, ob meine Verschiebung richtig ist.



Du wirst es schon selber hinbekommen, die Buchstaben um die richtige Anzahl der Stellen zu verschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (23. März 2008)

LvL 12, omg, was muss ich da machen..? Ich hab des gegoogelt und nur Schrott gefunden, bitte bitte bitte, hilft mir jmd, oder schreibt die Loesung bitttteee....

P.S. LvL 12:
Alt +71 = 

71 114 97 117 101 122 101 108 108 101 =????????????? 

n0tep4d


----------



## Incontemtio (23. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> LvL 12, omg, was muss ich da machen..? Ich hab des gegoogelt und nur Schrott gefunden, bitte bitte bitte, hilft mir jmd, oder schreibt die Loesung bitttteee....
> 
> P.S. LvL 12:
> Alt +71 =
> ...



Ach komm das ist so einfach...


----------



## Silenzz (23. März 2008)

Rotwein war auch total einfach... da hiess es nur hingucken, bei mir kommt aber nur 
G1 raus, und das ist falsch deswegen, hhhhheeelllppp
Ausserdem, ist einfach relativ, fuer mich ist was anderes einfach und fuer dich vll. schwer, naja wie gesagt I need help


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> LvL 12, omg, was muss ich da machen..? Ich hab des gegoogelt und nur Schrott gefunden, bitte bitte bitte, hilft mir jmd, oder schreibt die Loesung bitttteee....
> 
> P.S. LvL 12:
> Alt +71 =
> ...



ASCII.....*hust*


----------



## K0l0ss (23. März 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Du wirst es schon selber hinbekommen, die Buchstaben um die richtige Anzahl der Stellen zu verschieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hm...also A=U...F=Z, und dann? G=A?


----------



## Pomela (23. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hm...also A=U...F=Z, und dann? G=A?



Ob das die richtige Lösung ist, wirst du sehen, wenn du es als Lösung einträgst..


btw ich poste euch mal den Level 65, daran verzweifel ich gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bedingt durch einen Waldbrand ist schnelles Handeln geboten, denn es müssen drei Personen einen Fluss überqueren! Es stehen dazu keine Boote zur Verfügung, sondern lediglich eine 75 Meter lange Brücke, die benutzt werden muss, da niemand schwimmen kann! Da diese jedoch zu bersten droht, darf keiner zu zweit gehen und erst recht keiner zu dritt gehen! Da die Zeit sehr eilt, schaffen es trotzdem alle in 20 Sekunden zum rettenden Ufer! Wie ist das möglich? Sind etwa doch andere Hilfsmittel in der Nähe? Wenn ja, welche? Ist davon auszugehen, dass jeder die 75 Meter in 5 Sekunden absolvieren kann? Also WER kann das schaffen?

Lösungshinweis: die Lösung besteht aus 2 Worten


----------



## Pomela (23. März 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Alt +71 =
> 
> 71 114 97 117 101 122 101 108 108 101 =?????????????



schonmal ausprobiert auf der &#356;&#506;&#353;&#355;&#507;&#359;&#468;&#343; ??


----------



## K0l0ss (23. März 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> Ob das die richtige Lösung ist, wirst du sehen, wenn du es als Lösung einträgst..



Hm...wenn also A=U...F=Z. Dann weiter G=A...Z=T.

Wenn ich nun _BMBF_ (ich denke mal, dass das Wort dekodiert werden muss) umwandeln möchte, müsste also HSHL rauskommen...ist aber falsch.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (24. März 2008)

Ich frag nochmal: Kann mir jemand bei Level 23 helfen?


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Da kann man eigentlich nur schwer einen Tipp geben. Ich hab einfach stur das Wort eingetippt, was mir eingefallen ist und lag richtig, beim ersten mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (24. März 2008)

Level 66
Wenn ich meine Wände mit Fernsehern tapeziere, dann schaue ich auf?

Tipps:
denkt mal an Technik
Das gab's schon vor gefühlten 100 Jahren auf der CeBit; es gibt dafür schon techn. neueres.
EIN Wort
Immer schön Plural denken
Ja es war wortwörtlich in wiki zu finden. Also die Lösung, nicht die Frage.
FRAGE WÖRTLICH NEHMEN!
meint ihr echt mit omas schwarz-weiß röhre kann man ein zimmer tapezieren
die Postmoderne hat halt andere Dinge zu bieten, als das, was Omi noch so in der Bude hatte...
ich sach' nur tricky *
wenn man die technik nicht kennt kacke, dumm nur das laser tvs auch neuer sind wie lcd und plasma
10 mio mal gelesen und nie gedacht das wort zu probieren!
Die heutigen Fernseher haben genau wie die Monitore ein ******* - die kann man dann auch tapezieren  
Schon aufgefallen das es FernseherN heißt?
mein tipp: wörtlich nehmen, kein wortspiel oder so. Und bei mir wars der erste treffer bei google... muss nur wissen wonach man googlen muss

Ich steh aufm Schlauch...


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Ohaa... mmmh... LvL 2 ist ja heftig...


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Hm...wie heißt dieses Gerät, womit die Polizei in verdunkelten Räumen Flecken zum vorschein bringt? Der Raum wird verdunkelt, und die leuchten dann alles ab. Damit kann man z.B. Spermaspuren sichtbar machen. Ich kenn die Lösung. Sie liegt mir auf der Zunge, ich weiß nur nicht, wie das Gerät heißt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talismaniac (24. März 2008)

hilfe bei lvl 2 -.- 
Zwei Zeiger liegen übereinander, wieviele Minuten brauchen sie ca. bis sie danach wieder übereinanderliegen?
omg ich packs net.. nja bin noch etwas betrunken von gestern xD


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2008)

Dann nüchter dich erstmal aus und überlege dann ob du deinen Zeitmesser nicht zum Uhrenmacher bringen willst. Ein Zeiger muß kaputt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Ich hänge bei Level 13:


> Eine Frau sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Ich werde Dir eine Frage stellen, auf die es eine eindeutig richtige Antwort gibt - entweder ja oder nein -, aber es wird Dir nicht möglich sein, meine Frage wahr zu beantworten. Möglicherweise wirst du die richtige Antwort kennen, aber du wirst sie mir nicht geben können." Um welche Frage handelt es sich?


Das Internet liefert keine Antwort... *wwaaahh*


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

und wenn du vom uhrmacher wiederkommst lies die vorigen seiten dieses threads


----------



## Alpax (24. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hänge bei Level 13:
> 
> Das Internet liefert keine Antwort... *wwaaahh*




Ich häng auch bei 13 plz helf mir weiter .. unlösbar .. welche Frage omg .. man kann einem Menschen 21545643548932894658968986561323216541653464654684189465348676516579541344683232
13246576854541569864684768468 verschiedene Fragen stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> Ich häng auch bei 13 plz helf mir weiter .. unlösbar .. welche Frage omg .. man kann einem Menschen 21545643548932894658968986561323216541653464654684189465348676516579541344683232
> 13246576854541569864684768468 verschiedene Fragen stellen
> 
> 
> ...


Aber nur eine die diese Kriterien erfüllt nehme ich an... trotzdem komme ich nicht drauf.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

zu lvl 13:
auf die frage, die die antwort is muss eigtl noch ne zweite frage folgen, denn sie is nich wirklich ne eigenständige frage


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Danke riesentrolli, bin jetzt bei 14...


----------



## Bämmel (24. März 2008)

Hilfeeeeeeeeee^^
Hänge bei 22 :
Kaspar Hauser und Peter Panter treffen sich. Später gesellt sich Theobald Tiger dazu. Dann ist von weitem ist Ignaz Wrobel zu sehen, der sich auch in das Gespräch einbindet. Plötzlich fällt auf das nur eine Person anwesend ist. Wo ist der Rest ? Wer ist der Rest ? Wer redet mit wem ? Wer redet überhaupt? Monolog? Dialog? Oder noch mehr? Wer ist wer? Was ist was? Ist hier überhaupt jemand? Wer ist es?

Weiß nur dank Wiki das Kaspar Hauser nen Findelkind ist und die anderen Pseudonyme von nem Typ sind oder so aber weiß net was ich hinschreiben soll.Need help per PM oder Tipps :-)
Danke schonmal

Edith meint: Hat sich erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (24. März 2008)

OMFG ICH KOMM NET WEITER BITTEEEEEEEE ICH VERZWEIFEL NOCH


----------



## Bämmel (24. März 2008)

Welches Level biste denn grad?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

ich häng bei lvl 40 und das obwohl ich mir sicher bin, dass es verdammt einfach is -.-



> Es war einmal das. Es war aber auch kein
> die und auch kein der. Was ist das dann ?


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2008)

Es ist kein _der_ und kein _die_. Ein _das_ war es einmal...was gibts denn sonst noch so schönes im Reich der deutschen Sprache?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

wie dumm ein mensch sein kann. immer schön haarscharf an der lösung vorbei gedacht xD


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ich häng seit tagen an lvl 27


> Zahlen sollten es nur sein, geschrieben voller Zuversicht, nur auf Papier trage ich sie ein, lediglich mittwochs und samstags haben sie Gewicht!



need fetten tipp


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich häng seit tagen an lvl 27
> need fetten tipp


seite 3 in dem fred hier


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ich in ja schon meister des reimes,aber nichts passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wechselreim ; endreim ; lückenreim ; ...


----------



## Drystan (24. März 2008)

Ich sag nur: ABAB
hoffe das reicht als Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hänge seit 4 Tagen an Level 46


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

abab wäre doch wechselreim oder? oO
//edit: poste doch mal deine fragestellung


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

also ich glaub ich und der quelltext werden noch ganz dicke freunde^^

@chopi: ich sag nur chi


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

wäre auch längst mein fruend,nur habe ich keine ahnung wie ich ihn "herrausholen" kann mit ff :/


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wäre auch längst mein fruend,nur habe ich keine ahnung wie ich ihn "herrausholen" kann mit ff :/


[strg]+

EDIT: aus aktuellem anlass (lösen von lvl 45): need kopf->tisch smiley^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

ich dachte ich komm damit klar (habs schon oft gehört in dem zusammenhang zu dem rätsel) aber dem schein nicht so,finde da die antwort nicht :/

gz zum lösen^^


----------



## Bämmel (24. März 2008)

Hilft mir jemand bei 34= 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
singh cosah tanga
Wtf?
Irgendwas mit Sinus und Kosinus aber echt kp wie man drauf kommen soll....
Hatte das in der Schule noch net :-P
Danke schonmal


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

Bämmel schrieb:


> Hilft mir jemand bei 34=
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


dann bemüh ma tante wiki oder so wozu sin, cos, und tan denn gehören.


kann mir jmd der lvl 46 geschafft hat ma ne pm schreiben? ich glaub ich bin kurz vor der lösung weiß aber net wirklich weiter -.-


----------



## Erlus (24. März 2008)

Häng schon viel zu lange bei Level 58:

"Du möchtest mit ihm garantiert nichts zu tun haben, wirst du auch nicht, denn du betrachtest ihn nur, wie wir JETZT wissen, ist er sowieso tot! Aber es ist auch ein Paradoxon nach ihm benannt!"

Irgendwelche Tipps? ^^


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

riesen dann poste doch mal die frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

> You should have learned now... but maybe change some things^^



na hilfts?^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Level 31... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Such ich nach einem oder nach 2 Wörtern, oder wie viele?


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

was war lvl 31 noch ma?


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Na, jetzt weißt du für was die Leute von CSI Schwarzlicht benutzen.

Darunter ein Bild, wo ein Fragezeichen und ein Ausrufezeichen abgebildet sind.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Na, jetzt weißt du für was die Leute von CSI Schwarzlicht benutzen.
> 
> Darunter ein Bild, wo ein Fragezeichen und ein Ausrufezeichen abgebildet sind.


ach ja. das war so ne kopf->tisch aufgabe
leider hab ich die lösung verdrängt xD sry


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Hm...das ist schlecht...was kann das nur sein...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

ich weiß nur noch dass das bild sehr sehr hilfreich war


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Hm...wenn man es öffnet, kann man sehen, dass die Punkte Fingerabdrücke sind. Das ist aber nicht die Lösung.

EDIT: NEIN. NEIN NEIN NEIN. DAS kann nicht war sein. DAS ist die Lösung? OMG. Ach du scheiße.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> [...]
> EDIT: NEIN. NEIN NEIN NEIN. DAS kann nicht war sein. DAS ist die Lösung? OMG. Ach du scheiße.


ach ja das kenn ich zu gut^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

32 war leicht...und nun 33...mal schaun... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Ich häng bei 20...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. März 2008)

Omg...das meine Informatik-Kenntnise in Sachen HTML mal irgendwo zu gebrauchen sind....wow. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



20...ist ganz leicht. Einfach mal nachdenken...Mobil...Handy...


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Yiphie Yay Yeeh Schweinebacke, gerade Level 46 gelöst.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Kannst du mir nen Tipp zu Level 34 geben? Es muss irgendwas mit Mathe zu tun haben. Mehr weiß ich dann aber auch nicht. Ich weiß grob, was sin, cos und tan sind.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Yiphie Yay Yeeh Schweinebacke, gerade Level 46 gelöst.



da häng ich noch -.-


K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nen Tipp zu Level 34 geben? Es muss irgendwas mit Mathe zu tun haben. Mehr weiß ich dann aber auch nicht. Ich weiß grob, was sin, cos und tan sind.


dann schreib hin was es grob is


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Hab ich ja schon alles, was mir dazu einfiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Funktionen und all sowas, was mir gerade einfiel.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

dann werf ich mal das wort dreieck in die runde


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Und ich *.php


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und ich *.php


soweit bin ich auch aber was ich dann mit der "welle" machen soll weiß ich net. ihr lauschen hat mich der lösung nich wirklich näher gebracht


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Hmm...die Möglichkeiten die dir der Windows gelieferte Audio Recorder liefert reichen völlig um das Rätsel zu lösen. Mehr darf ich aber nicht verraten.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmm...die Möglichkeiten die dir der Windows gelieferte Audio Recorder liefert reichen völlig um das Rätsel zu lösen. Mehr darf ich aber nicht verraten.


mächtig großes thx. hätt ich auch ma selber drauf kommen können. xD


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann werf ich mal das wort dreieck in die runde



Hm...such ich nach einem Fachbegriff? Denke schon, oder? Und der hat was mit einem rechtwinkligen Dreieck zu tun? Hm...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

jo es is n fachbegriff gesucht. dreieck is n guter tip. was hätte eigtl leonidas zu dreieck gesagt??


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Leonidas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...der spartanische König?


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

jup den ollen griechen meine ich


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, was der sagte. Und wiki weiß auch nicht weiter.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Spoiler



hätte der wenn er n dreieck gesehen hätte das wort "dreieck" gesagt? oder vllt ein anderes? vllt eins aus seiner sprache?

*lösung aus beitrag verscheuch*
"ich bin dich schon drin"
"nein bist du nich"



es is so offensichtlich ich habs ma in spoiler gepackt


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Hä...was hätte er denn dann gesagt? Bin ich zu dumm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...was kann der denn gesagt haben...Dreieck sieht aus..wie ne Speespitze vielleicht...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

zaunpfahl laster inc


Spoiler



würden alle menschen der welt das gleiche objekt mit dem genau dem gleichen wort bezeichnen? nein. auch wenn sie eigtl alle das selbe sagen sagen sie nicht das selbe wort.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Auja...ich nehm mir direkt mal 5 Pfahler. Klar...dass sie andere Worte für ein und das selber Ding nehmen. Aber was sollte unser Grieche dazu sagen...


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

jaa das is die frage. dann hastes eigtl schon


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Auja...ich nehm mir direkt mal 5 Pfahler. Klar...dass sie andere Worte für ein und das selber Ding nehmen. Aber was sollte unser Grieche dazu sagen...


Ganz klar: "WTF?"


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Leider falsch...hm...ich denke mal er würde irgendwas Richtung Speer sagen, weil das ja eine seiner Waffen war.


EDIT: HÄ? Ich hab iwas eingetipp. Bin im nächsten Level. Weiß auch was. Nur wenn ich zurück gehen sagt er falsch...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

verabschiede dich ma pls von dem kriegsgerät. hast es doch eigtl schon. wie würde ein grieche dazu sagen?


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Ich habs ja schon. Aber wenn ich jetzt zurück gehe und die Lösung nochmal eintippe ist sie falsch. Aber ich bin in Level 35. Was geht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

hmm das is..komisch


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Spoiler



Spitzer Winkel oder Spitzes Dreieck



Aber beides ist falsch. Hat mich aber zu Level 35 geführt. Ich weiß nicht mer welches, weil ich zu schnell getippt hatte und nicht drauf geachtet hatte.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

also ich hatte ne andere lösung


Spoiler



trigonometrie


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

War bei mir falsch. 

Edit: Und warum ist da jetzt ein Herzchen? Hab ich doch gar nicht angewählt?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Edit: Und warum ist da jetzt ein Herzchen? Hab ich doch gar nicht angewählt?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wers glaubt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Level 35...hm...Städte gesucht, gefunden, verbunden, bemerkt, dass sich das reimt, und nicht weiter gewusst...welche Stadt...verdammt...und Level 36. Habs.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

/push.

Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich weiß nicht, wie genua die Textestelle in Pslam 37,37 heißt. Im I-Net gibts mehrer Visionen und ich weiß nicht, welche die richtige ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

mehrere ausprobieren. aber versuche nicht zu viel auf ein mal junger padawan


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Ich probier fleißig aus. Keine Panik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

lvl 49 war ja geil aber lvl 50 is echt berstig. hab ich kb mehr drauf -.- erst ma ne nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

So gehts mir auch. Nur dass ich erst auf 36 bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (25. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> lvl 49 war ja geil aber lvl 50 is echt berstig. hab ich kb mehr drauf -.- erst ma ne nacht drüber schlafen




LEVEL 50
MC Hums mit einem Glas Wein genießen und ablachen ...

googel ist dein Freund und Latein ist von Vorteil...


LEVEL 36



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich weiß nicht, wie genua die Textestelle in Pslam 37,37 heißt. Im I-Net gibts mehrer Visionen und ich weiß nicht, welche die richtige ist.



Tipp: In der Bibel gibt es nur eine Version...



K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kannst du mir nen Tipp zu Level 34 geben? Es muss irgendwas mit Mathe zu tun haben. Mehr weiß ich dann aber auch nicht. Ich weiß grob, was sin, cos und tan sind.



Wenn du weisst, wo man es benutzt, dann weisst du die Lösung...



Erlus schrieb:


> Häng schon viel zu lange bei Level 58:
> 
> "Du möchtest mit ihm garantiert nichts zu tun haben, wirst du auch nicht, denn du betrachtest ihn nur, wie wir JETZT wissen, ist er sowieso tot! Aber es ist auch ein Paradoxon nach ihm benannt!"
> 
> Irgendwelche Tipps? ^^



Also das ist eines der Rätsel, bei denen man kaum weiter kommt, wenn man die Lösung nicht selber erahnt... abhängig vom Videokonsum des Raters und der Lieblingsgenres... Ich denke, ich helfe nicht zuviel, wenn ich sage, dass eine Figur aus einer speziellen Art des Horrorfilm gesucht wird...
... aus dem Thread verschwindet und sich ihren Laubsägearbeiten widmet....


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

Ich flehe euch an .. BITTE HELFT MIR .. ich tu alles .. BITTTTEEE

wie kann man das denn lösen .. es ist einfach unschaffbar .. BITTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *heul* *schluchz* *flenn* *verzweifel* *suzizid*

Wie konntet ihr das nur lösen .. seit Tagen häng ich dabei .. zerbreche mir stundenlang den Kopf .. Panikattacken, Schweissausbrüche ... ich kann nicht mehr ... ICH FLEHE EUCH AN .. BITTEEEEEEEEE


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Welches Level bist du denn gerade?


----------



## Pomela (25. März 2008)

*Bitte postet KEINE Lösungen!!! Auch nicht als Spoiler!!!*

Jeder hat hier Internet und kann googeln, sich Tipps holen oder Wiki befragen... da kannste ja gleich ne Lösungsseite hinbasteln und allen Leuten den Spass nehmen, denn jeder geht den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes...


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Tja, dann biste selbst schuld wenn du reinguckst und was kümmert es dich wenn andere sich gegenseitig helfen.


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

*schluch* bin bei 13 ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> *schluch* bin bei 13 ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach die dümmste Frage dich es da überhaupt gibt. Selbst wenn man weiß was die hören wollen, gibt es immer noch hunderte mögliche Antworten.


----------



## Der Riese Hum' bu'Ukh (25. März 2008)

Entweder blick ich lvl2 nicht durch oder in zu Faul drüber nachzudenken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

welches war das?


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Was die Lösung für den scheiss mit der Nutzungsbedingung?


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Was die Lösung für den scheiss mit der Nutzungsbedingung?



Nutzungsbestimmungen lesen, aber das vorzusagen ist echt billig.


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

lies dir die nutzungsbedingungen mal durch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber plzzzzzzzzzz was is bei 13 *heul*


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Ja und? da steht nichts drinn ausser allgemeines bla bla bla


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> aber plzzzzzzzzzz was is bei 13 *heul*



Versuch alles was dir einfällt und google ein wenig. Ich hab bestimmt auch 50 verschiedene Antworten eingegeben.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

scheiss Rätsel


----------



## Jockurt (25. März 2008)

Wo finde ich das Lied zu Level 17?
Habe keine Ahnung wo ich da eine .wav Datei finden soll...


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Wo finde ich das Lied zu Level 17?
> Habe keine Ahnung wo ich da eine .wav Datei finden soll...



Encodiere die Zeichen. SOS!!!


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> scheiss Rätsel



Genauer hingucken und Buchstabe für Buchstabe lesen.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Genauer hingucken und Buchstabe für Buchstabe lesen.


Jo und? Man schreib doch einfach die Lösung und spiel dich hier nicht so auf.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Jo und? Man schreib doch einfach die Lösung und spiel dich hier nicht so auf.


Er hilft dir doch nur.


----------



## Jockurt (25. März 2008)

Ich hab ja schon die Botschaft entziffert.
Ich hab bloss keine Ahnung wie ich denn das Lied runterladen soll...da steht ja kein Link oder so.

Edit: Und die Aufgabe mit den Nutzungsbedingungen ist ja wirklich nicht so schwer.
Und wenn man die gelesen hat versteht man seine Posts auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Auf die dämlichen Hinweise kann ich gut verzichten.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Auf die dämlichen Hinweise kann ich gut verzichten.


Der war alles andere als dämlich.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon die Botschaft entziffert.
> Ich hab bloss keine Ahnung wie ich denn das Lied runterladen soll...da steht ja kein Link oder so.



Lies dir das entzifferte noch mal durch und denke dir, dass es eine Internetadresse wäre.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Ach Gott müssen wir hier jetzt 7 Jahre disskutieren oder kann mal wer die Lösung posten?


----------



## Jockurt (25. März 2008)

Hoer auf zu heulen Qonix, denk einfach mal...
Und @Incontemtio
Danke, werds nochmal versuchen jetzt


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Tja, dann biste selbst schuld wenn du reinguckst und was kümmert es dich wenn andere sich gegenseitig helfen.



Ich sehe das anders. Tipps und Hilfestellungen sind eine Sache, die Lösung auf einem Silbertablett servieren nimmt letztelich nur den Spaß an den Rätseln. Selbst die Macher von Grauzelle gestatten keine Lösungen in ihrem Forum und ich möchte alle Gehirnakrobaten bitten, keine Lösungen und wenn doch, nur über PM zu posten. 

Danke!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach Gott müssen wir hier jetzt 7 Jahre disskutieren oder kann mal wer die Lösung posten?


Um Gottes Willen, machst du ein Theater. Du hast schon wieviele Tipps
bekommen, weigerst du dich nachzudenken? Und selbst wenn man überhaupt
keinen Plan hat (was eher unwahrscheinlich ist, aber wie man sieht möglich)
hilft google immernoch weiter.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Noxiel. Das was ich gepostet habe, war aber alles falsch. Daher habe ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen gepostet, da diese Lösungen beide falsch waren.


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Noxiel. Das was ich gepostet habe, war aber alles falsch. Daher habe ich es ohne schlechtes Gewissen gepostet, da diese Lösungen beide falsch waren.



Das war auch eher als Präventivhinweis gedacht und du warst ja auch nicht explizit angesprochen K0l0ss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Qonix, ich möchte Dich bitte ein wenig mehr auf deinen Ton zu achten. Es macht schon Sinn, keine Lösungen zu posten, vor allem da man jedes Rätsel mit den bisherigen Tipps gut lösen konnte.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. März 2008)

Ok. Dann ist ja gut. 

Level 13 mit dem Morse-Code. Einfach mal bei google nach dem Morse-Alphabet suchen oder so. Die Tipps die gegeben wurden reichen schon vollkommen aus.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Habs  -.-  Gott dachte immer das sei ein Anzeigefehler

und schon häng ich an 9  -.-


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Habs  -.-  Gott dachte immer das sei ein Anzeigefehler



Siehste, war doch nicht so schwer.


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Versuch alles was dir einfällt und google ein wenig. Ich hab bestimmt auch 50 verschiedene Antworten eingegeben.




Ich hab schon sämtliche Ergebnisse die Google liefert angeglickt und akribisch durchgelesen
Hab locker schon 200 Fragen reigeschrieben wo eig. richtig sein müsste... 

ich schwöre es ist UNLÖSBAR FÜR MICH .. also flehe ich euch an .. BITTE .. HIILLLFEEE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. März 2008)

Formuliere jede deiner 200 Lösungen noch drei mal um.


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

ich weiss was ich mach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ICH SCHEISS AUF DIESES DRECKS SPIEL DIESES VERSCHISSENE *HASS**


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> ich weiss was ich mach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gute Idee! Auf alles scheißen und alles beleidigen was die eigenen Fähigkeiten übersteigt!


----------



## Alpax (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Auf alles scheißen und alles beleidigen was die eigenen Fähigkeiten übersteigt!



Missverständnis .. nicht auf alles .. nur auf Grauezelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. März 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> LEVEL 50
> MC Hums mit einem Glas Wein genießen und ablachen ...
> 
> googel ist dein Freund und Latein ist von Vorteil...
> [...]


ich hab ja schon gewisse zusammenhänge zwischen dem idioten und wein (vor allem der herstellung gefunden), allerdings übersetze ich immer entweder das falsche oder ich bin aufm holzweg


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

hat wer nen Tipp zu lvl 17 mit den ° und min?



> Wenn es genau 50.068682° sind machen wir einen Stop, der genau 8.645549 Min dauert.


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hat wer nen Tipp zu lvl 17 mit den ° und min?


Gib die Zahlen bei google ein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Ich bin bei 31 ( wo danach gefragt wird was die Leute von CSI mit dem *editiert* machen) und steh grad mal voll auf'm Schlauch. Ich hab schon alles mögliche (alles relativ offensichtlich) ausprobiert, aber nichts davon war die richtige Lösung.

Eventuell jemand nen Denkanstoß für mich? :>

/edit: kaum fragt man, schon kommt der richtige Denkansatz von alleine. Aber das ist ja echt mal Kopf->Tisch! Oo


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2008)

Level 51 und ich beisse hier gleich ein Stück aus der Tischplatte.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

36...36...36...

Hm...ist es eine Textstelle aus dem Pslam? Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Pomela (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Level 51 und ich beisse hier gleich ein Stück aus der Tischplatte.


Nur weil es so klein ist, dass man etwas nicht auf Anhieb sehen kann, heisst es nicht, dass es nicht da wäre...



Qonix schrieb:


> Ach Gott müssen wir hier jetzt 7 Jahre disskutieren oder kann mal wer die Lösung posten?


Ich werde hier niemandem eine Lösung oder den Levelcode posten...



riesentrolli schrieb:


> allerdings übersetze ich immer entweder das falsche oder ich bin aufm holzweg


Das zu übersetzende Wort findest du bereits auf der Seite. Wenn du nach dieser Frage googelst, wird das Wort auch mehrfach erwähnt. Also streng deine Gehirnzellen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Qonix schrieb:


> hat wer nen Tipp zu lvl 17 mit den ° und min?


Level 17 ist kein Rätsel, bei dem Grade verlangt werden...


----------



## Pomela (26. März 2008)

Und hier häng ich...
LEVEL 67
"Wo Fulda sich und Werra küssen sie ihren Namen büßen müssen. Und hier entsteht durch diesen Kuss Deutsch bis zum Meer der Weser Fluss" Aber wen interessiert's schon, dehalb ... wayne!


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Ich bin gestern abend übrigens noch auf die Lösung von 51 gekommen. Ergebnis. Nox in Level 52, zwei Schneidezähne in Tischplatte.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Hm...ich häng immer noch an 36, weil ich nicht weiß, welchen Psalm 37,37 ich nehmen soll.

Ich hab hier 4 Versionen:

1. Bleibe fromm und halte dich recht; denn solchem wird's zuletzt wohl gehen.
2. Achte auf den Unschuldigen und siehe auf den Redlichen; dem Mann des Friedens wird eine Zukunft zuteil!
3. Achte auf den Unsträflichen und sieh auf den Aufrichtigen; denn für den Mann des Friedens gibt es eine Zukunft.
4. Achte auf gerade Menschen, sieh dir die Ehrlichen an, denn ein Mann des Friedens hat Zukunft.

Ich probier wie so ein Verrückter alle möglcinen Textstellen aus den 4. Aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

vllt versuchst du ja einfach zu viel??


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Wie meinst das? Ich denke mal die Lösung ist eine Textstelle auf dem richtigem Psalm 37,37.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Level 53, juphie.

Und Riesentrolli hat schon recht. Es ist nicht ein richtiger Psalm, es ist der richtige Psalm. Nur versuch nicht zuviel.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

ich glaub lvl 50 wird für mich das ende sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und Riesentrolli hat schon recht. Es ist nicht ein richtiger Psalm, es ist der richtige Psalm. Nur versuch nicht zuviel.



*Steht auf dem Schlauch*

HÄ? Wie meinst du das? Also gesucht wird eine Stelle aus dem richtigen Psalm 37,37 oder wie? Oder überhaupt keine Stelle aus Psalm 37?


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Hast du mal den Satz mit dem abgebildeten Psalm verglichen? Falls Ja, dann sollte dir etwas aufgefallen sein. 

Und wieder gilt, probier nicht zuviel.


----------



## Pomela (26. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich glaub lvl 50 wird für mich das ende sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ach... über 51 steht hier schon soooviel... mehr braucht man nicht wissen.. ausser dem Lösungswort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@K0l0ss
zuletzt wird alles gut werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt mal Psalm 37,37 mit Psalm 37,30, der ja auf dem Bild zu lesen ist, verglichen und mir ist nichts aufgefallen, bei keiner der Versionen.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Doch, dir ist aufgefallen, das der beschriebene Psalm nicht der 37,37er ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. März 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> ach... über 51 steht hier schon soooviel... mehr braucht man nicht wissen.. ausser dem Lösungswort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


erst ma zu lvl 51 hinkommen
ich häng ja noch bei 50 und hab langsam kb mehr -.-


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Doch, dir ist aufgefallen, das der beschriebene Psalm nicht der 37,37er ist.



Ja, das ist mir schon lange aufgefallen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

Letzter Tipp:
Und welcher ist Psalm verbirgt sich denn nun hinter 37,37? Bei mir war das eindeutig.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Also entweder ich versteh deinen letzten Tipp falsch, oder der nimmt meine ganzen eingegebenen Pslame 37.37 nicht an.


----------



## Noxiel (26. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Also entweder ich versteh deinen letzten Tipp falsch, oder der nimmt meine ganzen eingegebenen Pslame 37.37 nicht an.



Es gibt nur einen passenden 37. Psalm, nur davon nicht zuviel.

Edit:
Nox hat soeben Level 59 geknackt und wird sich und seinem Hirn für heute Freizeit gönnen. Es raucht schon aus meinen Ohren.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (26. März 2008)

"Aus der Nähe wünschte ich mir, du wärst ganz weit weg. Bist du ganz weit weg, bete ich dich an, doch wann bist du wieder bei mir?"

Falls dazu irgendjemandem ein Geistesblitz einfällt, immer her damit.

Aus den Tipps dazu schließe ich das es etwas astronomisches sein müsste. Aber ich komm ums verrecken nicht drauf was es sein könnte.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. März 2008)

Na nice...endlich 37.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erlus (26. März 2008)

Bin für jeden Tip zu Level 56 offen^^
2 Wörter, welche scherzhaft im Text versteckt sind. Dann solls was mit der Verwandtschaft zu tun haben Oo.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung und das schon seit 2 Tagen ^^


----------



## Naturix (27. März 2008)

Könnte mir jemand einen Tip zur Frage 8 geben?
("Forgot to read the fucking manual?"
Na, warste auch schön brav und hast die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen?)

/edit :Hab's grad selber rausgefunden


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Super, der Noob ist auf 40 angelangt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. März 2008)

63, es geht voran!


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

Und ich komm an 40 nicht weiter...


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2008)

Da gibts aber schon Hinweise zu. Ich habe sogar einen gemacht. Sollte zu schaffen sein. ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Ok, dann blätter ich hier nochmal rum.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Im Grunde genommen such ich ja eine Form des _das_.


----------



## Pomela (28. März 2008)

Erlus schrieb:


> Bin für jeden Tip zu Level 56 offen^^
> 2 Wörter, welche scherzhaft im Text versteckt sind. Dann solls was mit der Verwandtschaft zu tun haben Oo.
> Ich hab echt keine Ahnung und das schon seit 2 Tagen ^^


??
LEVEL 56
Was ist 102 Meter hoch, mit Kugeln versehen und jeweils durch 23 Meter lange Röhren verbunden? Zu schwer? Ok nen Tip: Es sitzt auch jemand dort!


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

Habt Ihr Euch eigentlich auch die AGB durchgelesen, denen Ihr vor der Teilnahme am Spiel zugestimmt habt? Vor allem den Abschnitt: 

*§2* 
Das Verbreiten von Lösungen der einzelnen Rätseln bzw. der Level*c*odes ist strengstens untersagt. Zuwider*h*andlungen *werde*n strafrechtlich verfolgt.


----------



## Noxiel (28. März 2008)

Direkte Lösungen wurden meines Wissens noch nicht gepostet, lediglich Hinweise und Lösungsansätze. ^_^

@Pomela
Also es gibt nur eines auf der Welt und garnicht soweit weg.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. März 2008)

Tipps und Lösungsansätze werden auch im offiziellen Forum gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zu 40: Such ich also eine Form des _das_?


----------



## Pomela (28. März 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Direkte Lösungen wurden meines Wissens noch nicht gepostet, lediglich Hinweise und Lösungsansätze. ^_^
> 
> @Pomela
> Also es gibt nur eines auf der Welt und garnicht soweit weg.



ich weiss... der quote bezog sich auf die Frage level 56 mit Familie, aber da ist was ganz anderes gefragt *gg* aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nein, wir werden hier keine Lösungen posten oder dulden, aber tipps geben ist nicht verboten und recherche absolut erlaubt...

@koloss
jain, nicht wirklich "das" aber so ähnlich.. ähnlich nicht im sinne von ähnlich klingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn man es genau nimmt, kommt dieses Wort fast buchstäblich in deiner Frage hier vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## toxtronic (29. März 2008)

lol ich häng beim 2. schon^^


----------



## Pomela (29. März 2008)

toxtronic schrieb:


> lol ich häng beim 2. schon^^



nicht verzagen.. im Forum von GZ findest du auch viele nette Hinweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem geht probieren über studieren.. nehm dir ne uhr mit zeigern und probiers doch einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. März 2008)

Beschissenes Level 40.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ryanS (1. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sitze schon ewig an 13, ich weiß wie die frage ungefähr heißen muss, komm aber nicht auf den genauen wortlaut. es ist zum verzweifeln! 
mittlerweile fallen mir keine veränderungen für den satzbau mehr ein!
ich brauch eure hilfe!

gerne auch per pn


----------



## Salahadin (15. April 2008)

ich bin echt zu blöd für LvL 16, kann mir mal einer einen gescheiten Tipp geben, ausser: es hat was mit politik zu tun:



Rätsel:

Köln
Fürth
Ebingen
Lübeck
Hamburg
Ludwigshafen
Mossenberg
Hamburg 


Hinweise die ich habe: Hat was mit Politik zu tun; gemeinsamkeiten
aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab jetzt alles gelesen auf wiki, aber ich komme nicht drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (15. April 2008)

Salahadin schrieb:


> aber ganz ehrlich, ich hab jetzt alles gelesen auf wiki, aber ich komme nicht drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lies dir alles noch mal durch und achte auf Gemeinsamkeiten, die mit Politik in Verbindung stehen.


----------



## Salahadin (15. April 2008)

inzwischen bin ich schon dahintergekommen, dass es mit ner person zu tun haben muss, aber wtf, ich finde keine gemeinsame


----------



## Salahadin (15. April 2008)

OMG ich bin sooooooooo dumm...
das kann nicht wahr sein, die antwort war so einfach


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2008)

Salahadin schrieb:


> inzwischen bin ich schon dahintergekommen, dass es mit ner person zu tun haben muss, aber wtf, ich finde keine gemeinsame



Du erzählst vielleicht einen Kohl, das Rätsel ist so einfach da käme sogar Schmidts Dackel drauf.


----------



## K0l0ss (15. April 2008)

Arg....damn...ich find einfach nicht die "keywords" aus Level 44.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. April 2008)

/push


Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber bevor des hier auf Seite 2 rutscht...kann mir jemand bei Level 44 helfen? Hat da jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Arg....damn...ich find einfach nicht die "keywords" aus Level 44.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde mal die üblichen Sachen durchgehen... Quellcode etc.


Ich häng grade bei der 71...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abilalla (18. April 2008)

ich verzweifel schon seit zwei Tagen an der doofen Frage 13: die Frau fragt ihren Mann... args!!! mir fallen viele Dinge ein, aber nichts scheint richtig... Hat jemand von euch vlt. weitere Tips (ggfs. per PN) für mich???


----------



## ^Mike.S (22. April 2008)

jazz.mazz ich bin auch gerade an der 71, ich hab schon rausgefunden dass es was mit diesem Rot 21-Code zu tun hat, laut diversen Tipps muss man da die Tricks und Kniffe aus 3 oder 4 vorherigen Rätseln anwenden. Das Lösungswort ist irgendein Kauderwelsch was auf einem System basiert.

Mehr weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

Level 3

Ein Bauer war gerade auf einem Feld, während sich ein Pferd langsam näherte. Kurze Zeit später war der Bauer weg. Und das Pferd auf seinem Feld. Um was handelt es sich ? 


ööh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hilfe xD


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

ein brett-spiel ^^ mehr sach isch nät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

AAAH DANKE Level 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

no problem, collega :>


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

die 4 is ja ma easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da denkt man sich doof und dusslig,
und hinterher steht die lösung schon da
(ACHTUNG TIPP)


----------



## simion (29. April 2008)

Omg Frage 2: Was kommt da raus? Das können 2MInuten,2Stunden,2Sekunden,1Minuten und 1Stunden,1Minuten und !sekunden und 1Stunden und ! Sekunden Zeiger sein???


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

denk doch mal daran,
wie sich die zeiger bewegen,
stell dir doch einfach ma ne uhr vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

Level 5

HAUSARBEIT = IBVTBSCFJU
CHEMIE = DIFNJF
SENDER = TFOEFS

ZOOBESUCH = ????????? 


jemand nen tipp??

edit:
Wir (Freundin+me) denken über Buchstaben-Systeme nach..
aber naja, das Z und das O kommt nicht vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jahu frage 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Omg Frage 2: Was kommt da raus? Das können 2MInuten,2Stunden,2Sekunden,1Minuten und 1Stunden,1Minuten und !sekunden und 1Stunden und ! Sekunden Zeiger sein???



denk doch mal nach,
welche zeiger jede uhr hat, und welcher "überflüssig" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (29. April 2008)

Ich habs! Aber bei Frage 6: Wer ist so dumm und kauft eine Halbe Rose???


----------



## Ennia (29. April 2008)

@ Ciliu:

noch nie was von ROT13 (rotated by 13 places) gehört? Das ist ein verschiebechiffre, dh. die Buchstaben werden einfach um 13 (oder sonst ne zahl) nach rechts verschoben, ganz easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber du hasts ja geschafft.


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

das mit den AGB´s ist ja mal eine kranke idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ich werd die lösung aber nicht weitersagen

HEHE


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

geile seite


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Level2 ? )=


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

> Level2 ? )=



ein tipp is weiter oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> nicht verzagen.. im Forum von GZ findest du auch viele nette Hinweise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nen tipp pls


----------



## Ciliu (29. April 2008)

steht doch weiter oben soviel, streng mal deine birne an hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jemand nen tipp bei:

Level 11

Man nehme zweimal den Stoff der Kohle
dazu 6mal den Stoff des Wassers 

und dazu noch einmal den sauersten Stoff


und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich nehme an man muss ausgraben was da rauskommt,
eben den Chemischen stoff aber das stimmt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




? thx^^


----------



## Incontemtio (29. April 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> eben den Chemischen stoff aber das stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hattest du nie organische Chemie in der Schule?


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

Level 8?


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

das is zuviel für mich...xD


----------



## Taldrania (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich komme einfach nicht bei Level 26 weiter-.-
Könnte mir wer einen guten Tip geben?
Bzw im Notfall die Lösung per Nachricht schicken?

Level 26:
Paul McCartney
George Bush
Tim Rice
Johnnie Walker
Roger Moore
Tim Berners-Lee
Charles Chaplin

Grüße
Taldrania


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

need help lvl 3 (bauer& fert)
danke der tipp war super
lvl 9 ist hart


----------



## Taldrania (8. Mai 2008)

Dragon1 in welchem bekannten Brettspiel gibt es denn Bauern und Pferde?


----------



## Taldrania (8. Mai 2008)

Mhh hänge nun bei Level 35-.-

Habe alle 4 Städte auffer Map angeguckt kann aber keine zusammenhänge finden:/
Haette wer vll einen Tip?

Gruß Taldrania


----------



## Incontemtio (8. Mai 2008)

Malen heißt die Devise.


----------



## Taldrania (8. Mai 2008)

Jops, hab auch später geschafft^^ Auch wenn die Lösung i.wie nicht wirklich mittig des gemalten lag bei mir Wurde ja auch nie gesagt das es mittig liegen soll, aber hatte es eig vermutet

Aber naja geschafft hab ich es trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bei Level 37 mache ich i.wie grade wieder nen unfreiwilligen Stop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taldrania (8. Mai 2008)

Ah 37 is nun auch geschafft


----------



## dragon1 (19. Mai 2008)

help bei lvl 9 das ergibt kein sinn plxxxxzzz


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> help bei lvl 9 das ergibt kein sinn plxxxxzzz



Schreib rein was Level 9 war. Ist nervig für uns das erst nachzugucken.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Mai 2008)

Und für mich ist wohl bei Level 44 Schluss. "keywords"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (19. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Und für mich ist wohl bei Level 44 Schluss. "keywords"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schlüsselwörter würde ich spontan sagen, aber keine Ahnung. Ich bin bei diesem Bild mit den Bibelversen hängen geblieben.


----------



## Oonâgh (19. Mai 2008)

Welcher Depp postet denn hier so nen Link rein!? Ich wollte eben noch gemütlich meine restlichen Hausarbeiten machen und jetzt? Boaahh dreist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2008)

Sie holt Aspirin das Paar Melonen oder Folterhilda
wtf?


----------



## Noxiel (20. Mai 2008)

Ana holt sich ein Gramm


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Mai 2008)

also,was kommt nun bei neun hin?

edit:ich hab´s


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Mai 2008)

weiß wer was bei level 19???

editk habs,diese scheiß gräserpollen...*fluch*


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Mai 2008)

Also die Parodie auf HdR, um die es bei Level 19 geht sollte eigentlich jeder kennen.


----------



## Elleagar (21. Mai 2008)

Also irgendwie stehe ich bei lvl 25 total auf dem Schlauch. Ich sitze hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit meinem Freund davor aber der hat auch keine Ahnung. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?

ach ich habs^^  man sollte nicht vergessen ein "und" dazwischen zu setzen...^^


----------



## simion (21. Mai 2008)

Was ist 25?


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Mai 2008)

simion schrieb:


> Was ist 25?



Ein Rätsel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und postet demnächt mal bitte die Rätsel, kein Bock immer nachzugucken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zu dem Rätsel kann man nicht viel sagen. Entweder ausprobieren und einfach mal ein bissl nachdenken.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2008)

need help lvl 12 habe das noch nicht gelernt 

Alt +71 = 

71 114 97 117 101 122 101 108 108 101 =????????????? 

n0tep4d


----------



## Nevad (21. Mai 2008)

Einfach die Anweisung befolgen:
Alt und die Tasten drücken->notepad!


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Juni 2008)

lv 33 Press Enter to continue
was muss ich machen?


----------



## Silenzz (15. Juni 2008)

Level 13

Eine Frau sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Ich werde Dir eine Frage stellen, auf die es eine eindeutig richtige Antwort gibt - entweder ja oder nein -, aber es wird Dir nicht möglich sein, meine Frage wahr zu beantworten. Möglicherweise wirst du die richtige Antwort kennen, aber du wirst sie mir nicht geben können." Um welche Frage handelt es sich?

ich komm einfach nicht weiter, kann mir bbbiittteeee wer die lösung sagen, ich bin am verzweifeln


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Level 13
> 
> Eine Frau sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Ich werde Dir eine Frage stellen, auf die es eine eindeutig richtige Antwort gibt - entweder ja oder nein -, aber es wird Dir nicht möglich sein, meine Frage wahr zu beantworten. Möglicherweise wirst du die richtige Antwort kennen, aber du wirst sie mir nicht geben können." Um welche Frage handelt es sich?
> 
> ich komm einfach nicht weiter, kann mir bbbiittteeee wer die lösung sagen, ich bin am verzweifeln



Selbe..plss help


Edit: hab, aber Level 14 oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Juni 2008)

ich habs, war ich blöd...


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> lv 33 Press Enter to continue
> was muss ich machen?


Hat was mit HTML zu tun.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2008)

ich hänge immer noch bei hums. gief tipps oder lösung per pm is mir wayne hauptsache ich hab das scheiß lvl geschafft


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

Welches Level? Ich häng bei 45.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2008)

50 is das

EDIT: an der uhr saß ich auch ne eewigkeit dran bis ich endlich auf die dumme lösung gekommen bin


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

Kann ich wohl nicht mitreden. Hast du nen Tipp für 45?

Magst du Sprichwörter?

Ja!

Schön

Das ist ja, wie die ... ?
............... Ja, die Quadratuhr des Kreises! Aber das ist nicht das was wir hier gemacht haben..




Ich habe schon bemerkt, dass Quadratu*h*r falsch geschrieben wurde.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Juni 2008)

dsa is schon ewig her und ich weiß nur noch dass es wieder son rätsel war nachdem ich mir erst mal an den kopf fassen musste^^


----------



## Silenzz (16. Juni 2008)

Soramac schrieb:


> ich habs, war ich blöd...



Kannste mir pls nen tipp geben komm einfach nicht drauf Oo hab schon versucht das ding reinzukopieren und den namen der Malerin reingehaun hat nix geklappt :s

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Incontemtio (16. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Kannste mir pls nen tipp geben komm einfach nicht drauf Oo hab schon versucht das ding reinzukopieren und den namen der Malerin reingehaun hat nix geklappt :s



Lies den Satz. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann lies ihn nochmal und nochmal ...


----------



## Silenzz (16. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Lies den Satz. Wenn das nicht hilft, dann lies ihn nochmal und nochmal ...



Mhmmm hab den Satz selbst schon gepostet der isses also nicht vll ist irgendwas ungewöhnlich am Satz nja ich versuchs mal^^


Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## Rodney (16. Juni 2008)

Drystan schrieb:


> You should have learned now... but maybe change some things^^
> 
> Ich soll da eine  .wav Datei finden, aber ich find sie net...



Da hänge ich seit geraumer Zeit auch.



> Ich habe schon bemerkt, dass Quadratuhr falsch geschrieben wurde.



Du hast eiegtlich die Lösung in dem Satz.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Du hast eiegtlich die Lösung in dem Satz.




Das gibts nicht. Ich hab derartiges schon alles ausprobiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2008)

krieg ich noch nen tipp für 14..?^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Juni 2008)

Schokopudding ist die nächste Lösung.

Das sollte reichen.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Schokopudding ist die nächste Lösung.
> 
> Das sollte reichen.



Hääääääähh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juni 2008)

es ist FALSCH Oo
ich hab Textedit und dan alt+zahlen gedruckt und die antwot ist falsch*heulen geh*


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

hi leute bin neu hier kämpf schon seit geraumer zeit mit level 46 -.- hab bereits herausgefunden das ich ne wav datei runterladen muss
hab mir die auch schon angehört aber werd daraus nich schlauer und hab auch was drüber gelesen das mir die möglichkeiten vom audio recorder
ausreichen würde, hab aber kein plan was ich damit anfangen soll :'( kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder einen tipp geben?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> hi leute bin neu hier kämpf schon seit geraumer zeit mit level 46 -.- hab bereits herausgefunden das ich ne wav datei runterladen muss
> hab mir die auch schon angehört aber werd daraus nich schlauer und hab auch was drüber gelesen das mir die möglichkeiten vom audio recorder
> ausreichen würde, hab aber kein plan was ich damit anfangen soll :'( kann mir jemand weiterhelfen oder einen tipp geben?



Verändere die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Level 46

You should have learned now... but maybe change some things^^ 

damit ihr wisst um was es geht


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

wow die antwort kam ja schnell thx aber nichts mit rückwärts abspielen oder?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> wow die antwort kam ja schnell thx aber nichts mit rückwärts abspielen oder?



Tut mir leid das weiß ich nicht mehr. Es war aber aufjedenfall was mit der Geschwindigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich brauche hilfe zu

Level 50

MC Hums mit einem Glas Wein genießen und ablachen ...

Ich weiß wer MC Hums ist(Einzeller)

hab aber kA um was es geht oO


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das weiß ich nicht mehr. Es war aber aufjedenfall was mit der Geschwindigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok danke ich habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wie ich gemüse doch hasse...) bin jetz bei Level 48

100+1+111= Ein bisschen Bi schadet nie! einfach nur ausrechnen hilft mir da aber nicht weiter


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

@sleepy
hab das hier für dich im net gefunden, da ich selbst ja noch nicht bei der frage bin... :

was der hums und wein gemeinsam haben... (weißt eh, wein und hefe und so)

und die gemeinsamkeit übersetzen...  deutsch-latein wörterbuch übersetzten... 

hoffe dir hilft das weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

hm okay bin jetzt bei level 49 aber irgendwie ist da ein bug, da gibts kein feld wo sich eine lösung eintragen ließe,
das rätsel lautet: 
Level 49

Zum Rechnen gehört nicht nur Köpfchen...

1+2 =?


und wenn ich einfach nur auf weiter zu level 50 klicke komm ich wieder zu rätsel 1, hatte das auch schon jemand, oder gehört das mit zum rätsel?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> hm okay bin jetzt bei level 49 aber irgendwie ist da ein bug, da gibts kein feld wo sich eine lösung eintragen ließe,
> das rätsel lautet:
> Level 49
> 
> ...



Was tun wenn keines da ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Mit Opera gehts am einfachsten mit Inet Explorer fast unmöglich mit Firefox wirds auch schon schwieriger)


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Was tun wenn keines da ist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



oO was wollen die von mir? soll ich die seite umprogrammieren oder den parameter irgendwie anderst absendn?? kein plan...


Edit: ok habs geschafft xD jetzt bin ich auch bei level 50, bist du da schon weiter gekommen?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> oO was wollen die von mir? soll ich die seite umprogrammieren oder den parameter irgendwie anderst absendn?? kein plan...



Spoiler:
Ein Eingabefeld hinzufügen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komm trotzdem nicht weiter bei mc hums ^^

Ich weiß dass ich was übersetzen muss von deutsch in latein. Hab nen blocker :/

&#8364;: Toll hab einfach mal eine andere Übersetzungsseite genommen und dann gings ~~


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Spoiler:
> Ein Eingabefeld hinzufügen
> 
> 
> ...




und was haste übersetzen müssen? komm selbst nich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

http://www.albertmartin.de/latein/

+

Durchlesen von: http://mc-hums.de/frame.html

Dort kommt das Wort vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

danke habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das nächste scheint nicht so leicht zu sein wie vorher mal stuhl x tisch x stuhl

hast du scho mehr rausgefunden?

also einfach nur die rgb werte ohne die buchstaben zusammenzurechnen klappt nicht

Edit: ah hab grad gesehen das das + zeichen mit nem bild verlinkt ist...soll man die anzahl der stühle mit der anzahl
der lampen multiplizieren? aber was dann mit den rgb werten? ... soviele möglichkeiten -.-


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> danke habs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein ich hatte schonmal fast alle Lösungen bzw.  bin schon seit der Beta dabei ^^(hab dann allerdings die lust verloren und nur noch den lvl code für lvl 50 gefunden -.-, durch den Thread hier hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt ^^)

Ich versuche mich gerade zu erinnern was hier die Lösung war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Nein ich hatte schonmal fast alle Lösungen bzw.  bin schon seit der Beta dabei ^^(hab dann allerdings die lust verloren und nur noch den lvl code für lvl 50 gefunden -.-, durch den Thread hier hat mich das Fieber wieder gepackt ^^)
> 
> Ich versuche mich gerade zu erinnern was hier die Lösung war
> 
> ...




achso cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst mir ja bescheid sagen wie die lösung war oder wenigstens einen guten hinweis das ich selbst drauf komm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: bin erst seit 2 tagen dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

Hab das Lvl verwechselt mist.

Das kannte ich noch nicht.

Ich kannte nur das mit x statt + ^^


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hab das Lvl verwechselt mist.
> 
> Das kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Ich kannte nur das mit x statt + ^^




ja das kenn ich auch kam aber etwas früher war level 41


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

ich seh grad in der rangliste bist eins hinter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> ich seh grad in der rangliste bist eins hinter mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Falls du was hast ich bin immer offen für Tipps ^^


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Falls du was hast ich bin immer offen für Tipps ^^



weiß bisher bloß das es irgendwas mit koordinaten zu tun hat und man oben links ansetzten muss...
sonst kein plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie siehts bei dir aus?



Edit: Ich habs!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Endlich, du musst das Bild runterladen und mit Paint öffnen.  Zoom dann ganz nah ran,
und begutachte mal die st ühle und die lampen, da sind die farbigen Punkte... mit der pinpette sieht man die koordinaten,
dann multiplizierste x und y und addierst die ganzen ergebnisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AkiraSun (27. Juni 2008)

Bin wohl der einzige Noob der trotz Google und zahlreichen Tips nicht üder die Frage 13 ( eine Frau sagt ihren Mann... ) hinaus kommt.
zum verzweifeln...


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

AkiraSun schrieb:


> Bin wohl der einzige Noob der trotz Google und zahlreichen Tips nicht üder die Frage 13 ( eine Frau sagt ihren Mann... ) hinaus kommt.
> zum verzweifeln...




es ist ein satz der danach fragt wie er wohl antworten würde... ^^


----------



## AkiraSun (27. Juni 2008)

nope nu ist kopf verdampft. komm nicht weiter selbst meine Mitarbeiter kommen nicht drauf.

hatt keiner ne PM für mich mit ein Paar eindeutigen Tipps pls ?

EDIT: so ein mist verdammter hab es endlich raus.


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> weiß bisher bloß das es irgendwas mit koordinaten zu tun hat und man oben links ansetzten muss...
> sonst kein plan
> 
> 
> ...



Ich seh den gelben Punkt nicht oO


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Ich seh den gelben Punkt nicht oO



stuhl hinten rechts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht man sogar ohne zoomen



die frage frägt danach wie er wohl antworten würde [positiv/negativ]


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

häng mittlerwile an level 53
Einstein, in gewisser Weise auch Neptun und Pluto sind miteinander verbunden! Wo kann man diese Finden?


----------



## Sleepysimon (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> stuhl hinten rechts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich seh den echt nicht oO oO


----------



## mofsens (27. Juni 2008)

echt geile seite, ich raetsel schon seid fast 2stunden unn bin bei frage 15 angelangt,mit google is doch witzlos, lieber ohne un dafuer 2-3mal in die tastatur beissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

dacht ich auch bis frage 46 oder was es nochma war -.- aber ich versteh level 53 nicht!! 


Einstein, in gewisser Weise auch Neptun und Pluto sind miteinander verbunden! Wo kann man diese Finden?


hab schon alles mögliche versucht universum, geschichtsbücher, atlantik, physik, mathematik -.- ich weiß nich mehr weiter


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. Juni 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> Einstein, in gewisser Weise auch Neptun und Pluto sind miteinander verbunden! Wo kann man diese Finden?
> 
> hab schon alles mögliche versucht universum, geschichtsbücher, atlantik, physik, mathematik -.- ich weiß nich mehr weiter



Versuchs mal mit Chemie.


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

jup danke habs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin jetzt bei level 55: 

Der Whiskymixer mixt Whisky im Whiskymixer, wo kommt das Wort her?

habs versucht mit irland, usa, großbrittanien england etc. und dem lateinischen begriff. bin
ich völlig auf der falschen fährte? oder wie?


----------



## Silenzz (27. Juni 2008)

Level 14, das mit dem Bild, Frau und Drache, worum zum Henker gehtz da..??? ich raffs einach net..... :s


----------



## polotaxi (27. Juni 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Level 14, das mit dem Bild, Frau und Drache, worum zum Henker gehtz da..??? ich raffs einach net..... :s




DAS ist die Lösung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bild interessiert nicht. .. .


----------



## polotaxi (30. Juni 2008)

ich hänge zurzeit an level 58

Du möchtest mit ihm garantiert nichts zu tun haben, wirst du auch nicht, denn du betrachtest ihn nur, wie wir JETZT wissen, ist er sowieso tot! Aber es ist auch ein Paradoxon nach ihm benannt!

könnte mir da mal einer weiterhelfen? kenne mich nicht sonderlich mit splatterfilmen aus...habe aber soweit mitgekriegt das es damit zu tun hab

außerdem hab ich die tipps bekommen:

"Wollen wir ein Spiel spielen?"
"Du hast die Wahl."
Horrorfilm 

worauf ich auf den film saw gekommen bin.  -.- 

könnte mir einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2008)

ich hab jetzt ne halbe stunde versucht und gegoogelt und komm immer nocht nciht bei der nummer 13 weiter bitte helft mir -.-


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

die frage?


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2008)

ja


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Du sollst die Frage posten. Ich nehme nicht an, dass sich jeder merkt welche Frage welche Nummer hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2008)

Eine Frau sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Ich werde Dir eine Frage stellen, auf die es eine eindeutig richtige Antwort gibt - entweder ja oder nein -, aber es wird Dir nicht möglich sein, meine Frage wahr zu beantworten. Möglicherweise wirst du die richtige Antwort kennen, aber du wirst sie mir nicht geben können." Um welche Frage handelt es sich? 
 so jetzt aber -.-^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

Du hast Post

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Glaub wirst du mir antworten oder so bin nicht mehr sicher.
Aber schau doch mal bei google nach da steht alles was du wissen musst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2008)

habs danke noch ma ^^


----------



## polotaxi (4. Juli 2008)

hi zusammen häng mal wieder diesma an level 72 -.- 

Aus der Nähe wünschte ich mir, du wärst ganz weit weg. Bist du ganz weit weg, bete ich dich an, doch wann bist du wieder bei mir?

Das ist das rätsel, weiß das es irgendwas mit der sonne und astronomie zu tun hat... und der frage wann...  habt ihr eine ahnung?
oder könnt ihr mir einen besseren tipp geben?


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. Juli 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> hi zusammen häng mal wieder diesma an level 72 -.-
> 
> Aus der Nähe wünschte ich mir, du wärst ganz weit weg. Bist du ganz weit weg, bete ich dich an, doch wann bist du wieder bei mir?
> 
> ...



Wenn du so weit bist es nicht mehr weit bis zur lösung.
Wann bist du wieder bei mir?


----------



## kirsche_1989 (20. Juli 2008)

hey ihr

hallo erstma, bin neu hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und im moment muss ich gestehn ein bisschen ratlos... mach seit geraumer zeit dieses rätsel und häng seit inzwischen fast ner woche auf lvl 46 fest -.-

ich habs soweit, das ich den song anhören kann, versteh aber nur rauschen und kauderwelsch der keine wörter ergibt, geschweige denn einen sinn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hoffe auf eure hilfe, da ihr mir bei vorhergehenden lvln schon sehr geholfen habt wie gesagt, die lösung hab ich, verstehe nur nichts

hoffe ich kann auf euch zählen

lg die kirsche


----------



## Drystan (23. September 2008)

Hat sich erledigt...
Omg, ich dummi hab was vergessen.^^


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

war das schwerste rätsel der welt (internet) nicht notpron oder so?

edit: hatte recht, gibts sogar nen wikipedia-eintrag drüber, lol *klick*


----------



## riesentrolli (23. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> war das schwerste rätsel der welt (internet) nicht notpron oder so?


grauezelle reicht mir schon völlig^^


----------



## Ti_Zero (23. September 2008)

Sehr intressant. Muss ich nacher mal länger austesten


----------



## Rhokan (23. September 2008)

omg jetzt hab ich wieder mit notpron angefangen und mein kopf raucht.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> omg jetzt hab ich wieder mit notpron angefangen und mein kopf raucht.


bin lvl 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

Ich hab das auch mal gemacht , bis Level 52 bin ich gekommen danach keine Lustm ehr gehabt. 

Hier mal das 52er Rätsel vielleicht kann mir einer helfen :



_-> Bücher
-> Baby
-> Feinschmecker
-> Immobilien

Ping die Kategorien von ... dann kommst du zu dem Schluss?
_


Ich kann euch gerne Tips geben zu den anderen Rätseln ;>


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ich hab das auch mal gemacht , bis Level 52 bin ich gekommen danach keine Lustm ehr gehabt.
> 
> Hier mal das 52er Rätsel vielleicht kann mir einer helfen :
> 
> ...


ich häng seit monaten bei 50. kann dir bei deinem leider nich helfen.


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich häng seit monaten bei 50. kann dir bei deinem leider nich helfen.



Kleiner Tipp : 


Türke !


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp :
> 
> 
> Türke !


ich war bei einzeller oder ähnliches auf latein und deutsch. das da hilft mir iwie nich^^


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> ich war bei einzeller oder ähnliches auf latein und deutsch. das da hilft mir iwie nich^^



Doch , du hast es schon (; 

Das ist der richtige Weg.


Grad mal getestet , die Lösung funktioniert und ist richtig.


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

ich hab alles mögliche schon gefühlte 20 mal durch -.-


----------



## xTaR (24. September 2008)

Mit Einzeller in Latein biste schon richtig !


----------



## riesentrolli (24. September 2008)

rofl ich hab das wort mindestens 20 mal per copy&paste eingegeben und jetz funzt es plötzlich?? ZOMFG


----------



## Urengroll (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> omg jetzt hab ich wieder mit notpron angefangen und mein kopf raucht.




habe ich auch hatte es mal durch..................^^


----------



## xTaR (25. September 2008)

Bin jetzt bei 58 - die letzten waren echt leicht.


----------



## K0l0ss (25. September 2008)

Ah, nach langer Pause der Thread wieder oben, ich häng leider immer noch an 46. Ich weiß, dass es irgendetwas mit einer Datein zu tun hat, aber ich find sie nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (25. September 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ah, nach langer Pause der Thread wieder oben, ich häng leider immer noch an 46. Ich weiß, dass es irgendetwas mit einer Datein zu tun hat, aber ich find sie nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




46 war das mit der .wav Datei ?


*I n f o r m* i *e r* dich mal ein wenig über Audio Programme ;>


Bin jetzt bei 59. 

_
17 füße 18 augen 3 köpfe 5 ohren sag rasch wer ist dies_


EDIT : Bin bei 62 - aber voll keinen Plan.


----------



## Drystan (25. September 2008)

Ich häng immo bei LEVEL 52 ...

ich komm da einfach nicht weiter, ich weiss das ich da i-wie Koordinaten zusammenrechnen muss, aber wie?

und ich glaub auch, dass ich die richtigen Koordinaten habe...


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> _
> 17 füße 18 augen 3 köpfe 5 ohren sag rasch wer ist dies_



So simpel das du nach der Lösung vermutlich den Kopf gen Tischplatte wandern lässt. Kleiner Tipp: "Sprich Freund und tritt ein"


----------



## xTaR (26. September 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So simpel das du nach der Lösung vermutlich den Kopf gen Tischplatte wandern lässt. Kleiner Tipp: "Sprich Freund und tritt ein"



Schon geschafft , jetzt hängts bei der 62.



_Rätsel in Bearbeitung! _


----------



## Drystan (30. September 2008)

Bin grad bei LEVEL 60 (Frage: ti relleg edam iru)

Und das Level regt mich ziemlich auf...

Wenn mir jemand helfen kann PM an mich bitte.

/EDIT: Ok, nu geschafft, aber die Antwort ist komisch...

Aber jetzt macht mir das Level 62 ein Problem....

Rätsel in Bearbeitung


----------



## Happening (30. September 2008)

Drystan schrieb:


> Bin grad bei LEVEL 60 (Frage: ti relleg edam iru)
> 
> Und das Level regt mich ziemlich auf...
> 
> Wenn mir jemand helfen kann PM an mich bitte.



hmm.. was mir sofort ins auge springt: les das mal rückwärts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayshea (1. Oktober 2008)

polotaxi schrieb:


> ich hänge zurzeit an level 58
> 
> Du möchtest mit ihm garantiert nichts zu tun haben, wirst du auch nicht, denn du betrachtest ihn nur, wie wir JETZT wissen, ist er sowieso tot! Aber es ist auch ein Paradoxon nach ihm benannt!
> 
> ...



ich häng genau dort auch - kann mir ev wer noch nen tipp geben - ich schau mir nie horrorfilme an und kenn mich dort nicht aus

edit okay hat sich erledigt


----------



## sensitive72 (2. Oktober 2008)

ein moin moin an alle hier... 
ich bräuchte mal von irgendjemanden einen tip zu level 51:

Again:
Stuhl + Lampe + Stuhl
und vergiss nie: der Ursprung von allem liegt links oben

hab die richtigen koordinaten, die richtigen farbcodes, aber irgendwie häng ich in diesem level...


----------



## Minati (29. Oktober 2008)

Und ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei Level 43:

Vier gingen, vier hingen, zwei spitzige, zwei glitzerne und einer jagt die Fliegen.
Was verjagt die Fliegen ? 

ich denke immer an Katze und hab auch jegliche Körperteile ausprobiert *schluchz*


----------



## sensitive72 (29. Oktober 2008)

moin minati...
denk mal an ein größeres tier


----------



## Rappi (29. Oktober 2008)

edit: problem gelöst.

Komme bei 13 nicht weiter. Habe wirklich jeden einzelnen Tipp durchgelesen, aber ich komm nicht drauf.


----------



## dragon1 (29. Oktober 2008)

ich komm bei 
Level 12


Alt +71 = 

71 114 97 117 101 122 101 108 108 101 =????????????? 

n0tep4d

trotzdem nicht weiter.

alles gemacht,
kommt |¡ ¡¡¢ }| ¡¡| ¡&#8800;¡ ¡““ ¡&#8800;¡ ¡&#8800;{ ¡&#8800;{ ¡&#8800;¡  raus.
aber zaehlt als falsch.


----------



## Rappi (29. Oktober 2008)

Google mal nach ASCII.

Ich komm bei 37 nicht mehr weiter. Im Quelltext fällt mir nichts besonderes auf.


----------



## jessy2703 (20. Februar 2009)

hallo  ihr lieben


kann mir einer von euch helfen..
hänge seit tagen schon bei level 49 und komm nicht weiter zu 50

Zum Rechnen gehört nicht nur Köpfchen...

1+2 =?


hab mir schon tips durchgelesen aber mit den kann ich nix anfangen  hab weder opera noch firefox und das mit dem vergleichen deer quelltexte funktioniert auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
biiiittttttttttttteeeeeeeee  help


----------



## jessy2703 (20. Februar 2009)

dragon

probierst mal mit    Strg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2009)

[Hat sich erledigt]


----------



## MrC (20. Mai 2009)

Grüsse,

ich hänge nun auch verzweifelt an Level 62 "Rätsel in Bearbeitung". Hat wohl irgendwas mit php zu tun - nur bin ich keiner der sich detailliert so mit seinem Rechner etc auskennt. 

Kann mir jemand die Lösung pls per PM schicken? Ich komm einfach nicht weiter...

Danke


----------



## Phyraxxus (30. Mai 2009)

Heyho,
hab mich, nachdem ich zufällig beim Suchen den Thread hier entdeckt hab, vor nen paar Tagen da angemeldet.
Uuund jetzt hab ich wirklich überhaupt keine Lust die sieben Teile von Level 79 zu lösen, die Brückennummer.
Wär super lieb wenn mir einer die Passwörter in ner pm rumschickt, ich weiss wie das geht, aber hab absolut keine Nerven für sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Pü


----------



## Noxiel (30. Mai 2009)

Kümmer' Dich doch selbst drum. Für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis. Tipps sind in Ordnung aber ich möchte den User sehen, der dir die Lösung auf dem Silbertablett serviert. Ts...


----------



## Nimmue (30. Mai 2009)

Das echt cool =)
Was mich nur nervt ist, dass er die Lösung als falsch ansieht, wenn man die ein bisschen anders geschrieben hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin grad bei Level 16 und denke, dass ich die richtige Lösung habe. Aber er sagt immer, dass es falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phyraxxus (30. Mai 2009)

Ja hast ja recht irgendwie... Mich demotiviert dass ich weiss das dann nochmal sechs kommen, wenns wenigstens Spass machen würde...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: @Nimmue: Schick mal deine Lösung, vll bist ja doch in der falschen Richtung. Ist nur ein Wort, also hast nicht viel Spielraum mit der Eingabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (30. Mai 2009)

Gott, ist das peinlich, ihr seit alle bei Level 40 ++, und ich sitz hier bei Level 6 und steh einfach nur noch aufm Schlauch... rückwärstrechnen wirds falsch, meiner Meinung nach :S

Weil 1*2(wegen den 50%)+0,5 ist 2,5
dann also 2,5 *2 +0,5) ist 5,5
und dann 5,5*2+0,5 ist 11,5 
Also ist die Lösung 11,5, ist aber iwie falsch :S


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (30. Mai 2009)

kann mir jemand die lösung zu lvl 8 sagn??


----------



## Phyraxxus (30. Mai 2009)

@ gondi: Lies doch mal was im Link *steht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Laz0rgun: rückwärst rechnen ist schon richtig, aber du machst nen Fehler... guck mal pm, ich rechne dir vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (31. Mai 2009)

Ui, jetzt komm ich bei Level 28 ( bzw. das mit den Weingläsern) nicht weiter, steht halt son lat. Spruch, oben rechts beim roten Glas sind 3 Zahlen, warn glaub ich 3-28 oder so    ( 5 Std. nicht geguckt) eingegeben, alles falsch -.-#


Ich mag meinen Namen nicht -.-


----------



## Phyraxxus (1. Juni 2009)

Das ist zu einfach um war zu sein denkt man nachher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn die Zahlen nicht genau lesen kannst hilfts dir velleicht die Helligkeit bissi hochzuschrauben oder ganz schräg drauf zu gucken^^
Die Lösung ist das Ergebnis, ich denke es ging mehr drum die Zahlen überhaupt zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (1. Juni 2009)

Dann ist das Ergebnis ja - :S

Wenns denn eine mathematische Formel ist


----------



## Phyraxxus (1. Juni 2009)

Nene^^ guck mal pm nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juni 2009)

So, nu bin ich ma echt am P)(/&?")(&/§(% hier... Ich wollte heute weitermachen, fange grad bei 1-2 Level vorher an, wo ich aufgehört habe.
Antworten weiß ich natürlich noch... Aber er nimmt sie NICHT an... Arghs...


----------



## Phyraxxus (1. Juni 2009)

Opera! Opera!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (1. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Opera ned ^^


----------



## Tanjax (28. Juni 2009)

hey leute bin neu hier und mach jetzt erst das grauezelle-rätsel durch..

und ich komm einfach nicht weiter bei dem hier:

Press Enter to continue

Alle schreiben immer nur HTML.. weiß aber nicht was ich machen muss.. kenn mich nicht so am PC aus und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte helft mir!
Danke!
LG
Tanja


----------



## Seko! (11. Juli 2009)

Bis ich auf diese Seite gestoßen bin hielt ich mich immer für sehr intelligent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (11. Juli 2009)

Bei mir funktioniert das nich Richtig ich geb die 100% Richtige Antwort ein und dann isses Falsch  oder es kommt nichts häng deswegen immernoch bei Frage 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. Juli 2009)

Also bei mir funktioniert Frage 3 tadellos. Schreib doch mal deine Lösung hier rein.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (11. Juli 2009)

Wieviele Tiere transportierte Moses mit der Arche Noah

Antwort: Keine (hab auch noch keine, keine Tiere und etliche andere sachen ausprobiert)


----------



## Night falls (11. Juli 2009)

Wie wärs mit 



Spoiler



Null


?


----------



## Lichkingkiller (11. Juli 2009)

hab ich grad auch ausprobiert geht auch net.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

Kann mr bitte jemand Level 6 erklären?
Traumhafte Tulpen hat sie zu verkaufen, die Blumenverkäuferin am Frankfurter Markt. Es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass schon um 2 Uhr mittags kaum noch welche übrig sind. Da kommt eine Dame, und kauft von den verbleibenden Tulpen die Hälfte und eine Halbe. Von denen, die nun übrig bleiben, kauft ein junger Mann auch die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Später kommt ein Junge und kauft vom Rest die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Da beschließt die Blumenverkäuferin, sich nach Hause zu begeben und die letzte Blume ihrem werten Mann mitzubringen. Wie viele Tulpen hatte die Blumenverkäuferin also um 2 Uhr mittags noch? 

1. Elf und ne Halbe, oder?
2. Welcher Depp kauft halbe Tulpen?


----------



## Soladra (11. Juli 2009)

ach übrigens schreib die Lösung klein es ist kein Satz!


----------



## Laz0rgun (11. Juli 2009)

Die Aufgabe ist schrecklich, habs auch nur durch ausprobieren rausbekommen.. Tip : Die Zahl ist keine Primzahl >.< ( wenn ich die richtige noch im Kopf hab )


----------



## mookuh (11. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Welcher Depp kauft halbe Tulpen?




Da häng ich auch gerade
Seit wann gibts eigentlich halbe Tulpen?


----------



## Huntermoon (11. Juli 2009)

MAn komm bei Level 34 nich weiter...



> singh cosah tanga


----------



## Vivili (11. Juli 2009)

.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Kann mir bitte emand Ne nachricht schicken wie die gehen könnte, die 6?? Will nur ne Erklärung, keine LÖsung.


----------



## Night falls (13. Juli 2009)

> Kann mir bitte emand Ne nachricht schicken wie die gehen könnte, die 6?? Will nur ne Erklärung, keine LÖsung.


Erklärung kann ich auch hier geben: Mathematische Gleichung aufstellen und nach der Variablen auflösen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. Juli 2009)

Graue Zelle hat im übrigen auch ein Forum in denen die Fragen ebenfalls behandelt werden. Dort tummeln sich Hinweise zuhauf.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

Danke ihr beide!


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (9. Januar 2010)

46... pferde essen kein salat?? wtf oO


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich war irgendwo bei 40 oder so... Dann musste ich den Quellcode von Fragen 7 finden. Darauf hatte ich kb mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## XXI. (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin bisjetzt ohne Google bis NUmmer 14 gekommen, aber ich kapier das Drachenbild nicht...

&#8364;dit: habs jetzt 14 und 15 aber 16= pff


----------



## Kankuso (9. Januar 2010)

bin bis 10 oder so gekommen dann wurd es mir zu knifflig


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

Wieviele Tiere nahm Moses mit auf die Arche?

wtf


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Wieviele Tiere nahm Moses mit auf die Arche?
> 
> wtf


nich dein ernst oder? ;D


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

Was doch xD

edith: -.- 0 >.<

edith2: Traumhafte Tulpen hat sie zu verkaufen, die Blumenverkäuferin am Frankfurter Markt. Es ist nicht verwunderlich, dass schon um 2 Uhr mittags kaum noch welche übrig sind. Da kommt eine Dame, und kauft von den verbleibenden Tulpen die Hälfte und eine Halbe. Von denen, die nun übrig bleiben, kauft ein junger Mann auch die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Später kommt ein Junge und kauft vom Rest die Hälfte und eine halbe Tulpe. Da beschließt die Blumenverkäuferin, sich nach Hause zu begeben und die letzte Blume ihrem werten Mann mitzubringen. Wie viele Tulpen hatte die Blumenverkäuferin also um 2 Uhr mittags noch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was doch xD
> 
> edith: -.- 0 >.<


jap... moses...arche... mhm... ;D


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



15


 kommt da raus!!


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

"Forgot to read the fucking manual?"

Na, warste auch schön brav und hast die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen?

Ich versteh die frage ned

Ist Rätsel lvl 8


----------



## Skatero (9. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> "Forgot to read the fucking manual?"
> 
> Na, warste auch schön brav und hast die Allgemeinen Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen?
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung, aber während dem Lesen, störten mich die fettgeschriebenen Buchstaben.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

welche fett geschriebenen buchstaben


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> welche fett geschriebenen buchstaben


bei "Allgemeine Nutzungsbedingungen" im text die fetten buchstaben?^^


----------



## MasterXoX (9. Januar 2010)

habs^^


----------

